# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Επίσκεψη μελών στην έκθεση του ΑΣΚΕ

## jk21

Προγραμματιζουμε κοινη επισκεψη στην εκθεση του ΑΣΚΕ 

*ΕΤΗΣΙΑ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΑΣΚΕ 2012*για το σαββατο το απογευμα  στις 7 στο χαιδαρι .Περιμενουμε συμμετοχες

----------


## Gardelius

Φυσικα και εδω ειμαι ....μεσαααααα!!!!!!  :Anim 63:

----------


## jk21

*jk21
gardelius*

----------


## thanmar78

Κατά 99% θα είμαι εκεί....

----------


## thanmar78

Φίλες και φίλοι πριν λίγο έληξε ο εγκλωβισμός. 514 πουλάκια εγκλωβίστικαν και μας περιμένουν να τα θαυμάσουμε.... Αναμένωνται και μεγάλες εκπλήξεις στα αποτελέσματα...

----------


## jk21

ΘΑΝΑΣΗ σας ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στην εκθεση σας  , αλλα και σε  σενα προσωπικα και στα πουλακια σου ! Ελπιζω να βολεψει να καταφερουμε να γνωριστουμε και απο κοντα !

*jk21
gardelius
thanmar78*

----------


## thanmar78

Το ελπίζω Δημήτρη. Σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Ελα...ελα ...ελααααααα να βλεπω κοσμο!!!!! ΠΑνο που εισαι φιλε??... και οι υπολοιποι φυσικα...... ​ ::

----------


## ARMANDO

> Ελα...ελα ...ελααααααα να βλεπω κοσμο!!!!! ΠΑνο που εισαι φιλε??... και οι υπολοιποι φυσικα...... ​


Που σε ρε Λιάκο... δουλευω μεχρι αργα παναθεμα με... και το Σαββατο...αφου και αυριο θα ερθω μετα τη δουλεια στο καπακι για το ζιγουρι... αντε αν προλαβω και φύγω κατα τις 20:00 να κανω ενα μπανακι και να ερθω στο καπακι... Τωρα απο την άλλη μπορει και να την κοπανησω αν ειναι παιζει κι αυτο για την άλλη εκθεση στη παραλιακή... πως το εχετε κανονισει ? πως θα πας?

----------


## Gardelius

> Που σε ρε Λιάκο... δουλευω μεχρι αργα παναθεμα με... και το Σαββατο...αφου και αυριο θα ερθω μετα τη δουλεια στο καπακι για το ζιγουρι... αντε αν προλαβω και φύγω κατα τις 20:00 να κανω ενα μπανακι και να ερθω στο καπακι... Τωρα απο την άλλη μπορει και να την κοπανησω αν ειναι παιζει κι αυτο για την άλλη εκθεση στη παραλιακή... πως το εχετε κανονισει ? πως θα πας?



Εχουμε μιλησει με τα παιδια...που βλεπεις και το Δημητρη. μηπως παμε και μαζι μ ενα αμαξι!!!!! Δεν εχω και το τηλ. σου, να μιλησεις με jk21!!!!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Να κανω μια μικρη παρακαμψη και απο ασκε να παμε λιγο ελκε αφου ρωτα ο ΠΑΝΟΣ .. θα περασω αυριο να παρω τον Ηλια απο τα κτελ κηφισου στις 6.30 σχεδον και θα κατεβουμε στου ελκε .μετα θα ανεβουμε για ζυγουρι λιοσια ,αλλα μαλλον για καποια εκτακτη δικια μου υποχρεωση ,θα ανεβει η ηλιας με το στελιο (ninos ) ή καποιον αλλον γιατι θα χρειασθει να κανω καποιο δρομολογιο και να ειμαι για ζυγουρι λιγο αργοτερα απο 9

----------


## lefteris13

παρτε μια σημερινη γευση απο την εκθεση...  http://imageshack.us/g/1/9887045/

//οι φωτος δεν ειναι τοσο καλες, ειναι απο κινητο

----------


## geog87

ηταν καλα εκει παιδια?

----------


## Nikolakas

Εγω πήγα χθες κατα τις 6 και έπεσα πάνω στην απονομή! Είχε και μπουφέ, λαχείοφόρο με δώρο φυσικα τι άλλο απο διάφορα καναρινακια! Πολλές οι συμμετοχές ενώ φέτος συμμετείχε με κάποιους εκτροφεις και ο ΑΛΟΠ. Πολυ όμορφα όλα τα πουλιά, ακόμα και εκείνα που θεωρούνται άσχημα όπως τα καμπουρωτα που έβλεπα για πρώτη φορα. Πολλα ειδη δεν τα ειχα ξαναδει οπωσ τα σγουροπτερα και τα Νοριτς τα οποία είναι συμπαθεστατα πλάσματα Άξιζε το κόπο μια επίσκεψη. 

Περίμενα να εμφανιστεί και ο jk21 αλλα ως τις 7:30 δεν είχε εμφανιστεί και έφυγα... Το μόνο που με χάλασε.

----------


## Gardelius

Πολυ καλυτερη!!!! Αρκετα πουλια,..δυστυχως μας <προλαβε ο χρονος>!!!!  Μια φωτογραφικη ¨γευση¨και απο μενα!!

----------


## jk21

Ο JK21 ηταν απο τις 6.45 και για αρκετη ωρα στο σταθμο του αγιου αντωνιου ,να περιμενει ενα καλο του φιλαρακι και μελος μας ,που εμπλεξε με τις συγκοινωνιες στην αθηνα ... τωρα συγκοινωνιες ηταν ,γυναικες ηταν ... εγω οφειλω να τον πιστεψω ... ειμασταν εκει ελαχιστα μετα .γυρω στις 7.40 αν θυμαμαι καλα

----------


## jk21

α χα  .... μολις ανεβασε και φωτο και το ειπε ...... << μας προλαβε ο χρονος >>

----------


## Nikolakas

Έβγαλα αρκετες αλλά το κινητο ολο κουνιέται... Αυτες τελοσπάντων ειναι οι πιο καθαρές, στην επομενη εκθεση θα παρω τη κανονική μηχανη.

----------


## lefteris13



----------


## lefteris13



----------


## lagreco69

Μπραβο!!! παιδια χορτασαμε φωτογραφιες!! σας ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## jk21

Δυστυχως σε αυτη την εκθεση ,δεν προλαβα να δω ουτε τον θανο (thanmar ) που ειναι στο συλλογο ,ουτε τον Δημητρη  (μελος ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ) που δεν κατεβασε λογω υποχρεωσεων τα γκλοστερακια τους ,ουτε ενα αλλο καλο φιλαρακι απο Μακεδονια (τωρα πια ) που απο οτι εμαθα ειχε δικα του πουλακια ,αλλα ειχε φυγει απο την προηγουμενη

----------


## Gardelius

Λευτερη, να σαι καλα για τις τοσες φωτο!!!!! Πολυ καλα!!!! Σ ευχαριστουμε!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy0065:

----------

